# Joker, plus surprise figure kits at Wondercon.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius Models News! New Figure Kits ? CultTVman Fantastic Modeling

A Lynda Carter Wonder Woman :surprise:!!

A totally unexpected Grim Reaper??

And a Creech!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool. Especially the Reaper. Creature's still a bit iffy to me though.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Joker looks good, but Iam waiting for the Riddler.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> ...Creature's still a bit iffy to me though.


That's probably because it's the same kit, but with different arms and no Kay figure.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's probably because it's the same kit, but with different arms and no Kay figure.




Yes. I remember reading a while back there was rumours of an all new Creature kit but obviously not (not that I really believed the rumours). 

The new arms possibly look too skinny........plus they're resin. It's a shame they couldn't have tooled up some new styrene arms to hold Kay (as the originals looked like 2 tubes without muscle mass) plus a new set of different styrene arms similar to the resin ones. 

The Kay figure looked like a good sculpt though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking at the WW, I don't think it quite captured Lynda's magnificent proportions. Isn't her wait slimmer than that?


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

John P said:


> Looking at the WW, I don't think it quite captured Lynda's magnificent proportions. Isn't her wait slimmer than that?


Agreed. The current sculpt doesn't capture her 'stature' properly.

They also need to work on the shape of the leg hole cut on the 'shorts'. As is it, looks more like an adult diaper. There's a distinct angle cut to the front panel. Not the rounded look they have now.

If they can dial it in, it could be a nice figure.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I don't know.
From some of the comments I saw on FB, sounds like this is what the licencors approved. 
I know someone made a comment on the bust size, and was told that this is what Linda Carter OK'd.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Yes. I remember reading a while back there was rumours of an all new Creature kit but obviously not (not that I really believed the rumours).
> 
> The new arms possibly look too skinny........plus they're resin. It's a shame they couldn't have tooled up some new styrene arms to hold Kay (as the originals looked like 2 tubes without muscle mass) plus a new set of different styrene arms similar to the resin ones.


Adam Dougherty, who sculpted the original kit, once told me Moebius had asked him to sculpt two different sets of arms for the kit because they had originally planned to release two different versions of the kit--the one that was released and, based on the way he described it at the time, this "new" one with the arms raised in a "menacing" manner. They subsequently cancelled their plans for the second kit, but I'm wondering now if the arms in the "new" kit are the ones Adam sculpted way back when?

I wish they _had_ released this "new" kit alongside the first one as originally planned, because I prefer it to the first version and I have no need for two kits that are so similar. If anyone wants to buy the "new" kit when it becomes available and trade for my "first" kit...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new arms are resin as per facebook


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Adam Dougherty, who sculpted the original kit, once told me Moebius had asked him to sculpt two different sets of arms for the kit because they had originally planned to release two different versions of the kit--the one that was released and, based on the way he described it at the time, this "new" one with the arms raised in a "menacing" manner. They subsequently cancelled their plans for the second kit, but I'm wondering now if the arms in the "new" kit are the ones Adam sculpted way back when?
> 
> I wish they _had_ released this "new" kit alongside the first one as originally planned, because I prefer it to the first version and I have no need for two kits that are so similar. If anyone wants to buy the "new" kit when it becomes available and trade for my "first" kit...





I remember him saying that and this probably is that kit. He's a good sculptor and I've seen quite a few of his other creatures but I'm afraid this one's never looked right to me. It looks too skinny (including the new arms) and the carrying Kay arms look limp and tube like. 

On a similar Creature subject........today it was announced that a new Creature film is being made too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I remember him saying that and this probably is that kit. He's a good sculptor and I've seen quite a few of his other creatures but I'm afraid this one's never looked right to me. It looks too skinny (including the new arms) and the carrying Kay arms look limp and tube like...


I seem to remember Moebius was having a problem somewhere in the process of making molds from the original sculpts around the time the first Creature kit was produced, and the end result was the kit parts being approximately 10% narrower than the masters. This is also evident in their "Bride of Frankenstein" kit--the faces on both figures are too narrow. I don't know if they eventually solved that problem, but since this is the old kit with new arms that wouldn't make a difference.



SUNGOD said:


> ...On a similar Creature subject........today it was announced that a new Creature film is being made too.


What, again? Universal has made announcements like this before, and nothing has ever come of it. I don't know how true this is, but I read something somewhere that it has to do with keeping the rights to the property, i.e. if they don't act like they're going to do something with it they lose it. I personally hope they never actually remake _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ because the only thing they can do at this point is make a mess of it.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd still watch it but you are right, anything else will be worse than the original. Some things just can't be topped. That is my favorite horror movie of all time and likely because I had to wait until I was like 21 years old to be able to see it. Denied lust of any type has a lasting quality to it.


----------

